# Bt works!



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have used Bt for years and I just wanted to show the ones who dont use it or never have used it what it does.This is from a box of old comb that I had let the bees clean out and I will be using for swarm traps.These had been sprayed with Bt to keep the wax worms from eating them up.You can see in the pic near the side bar on the left and center there is the webbing from a young wax worm.They will only go an inch or so and die.These were sprayed with the kurstaki strain.Its not the aizawai strain thats always recommended but both are used for lepidopterous insects.I do use the aizawai strain but the kurstaki is what I had handy.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Yup, that's pretty much what my results look like as well. I sometimes see webbing here and there but the combs stay in pretty good shape!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I love this stuff. No more wax moths. Swarm traps can stay out as long you want and it doesn't effect swarm selection. I just found that the first time I used it I over sprayed and it caused mold. Just a light spritz is all you need.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have noticed that sometimes I find the worm thats only a 3/16" - 1/4" long and dead.I even spray the inside of the hive bods,top and bottom board so just in case I dont get them eating up my wooden ware.They sure can wreak havoc on frames also.


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

May I ask What BT is?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Kes,

It's a bio-pesticide. That's all I know. If you do a search on this site you'll find very good explanations of what it is and how to use it. That's how I found out about it.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Keswickb,It is Bacillus thuringiensis.There are a bunch of different strains of this bacteria and they all will kill different pest.What we use is non harmful to humans.There is even one strain they use in some of those probiotic type stuff like a yogurt.The stuff you use for bees is sprayed on combs and wooden wares and when wax moth larvae eat a little of it it shuts down its gut and it dies.XenTari and Certan are the two brands recommended.Both of these are Bacillus thuringiensis var. aizawai strain.The kurstaki strain that I have used also is Thuricide which you can get at the garden centers.The XenTari is higher in price but it will go way way way farther than the Thuricide so in the long run it makes the XenTari cheaper to use.With using Bt you can save a lot of money on the loss of weak hives that the wax moth larvae attack,Wooden ware they eat up and the combs they destroy.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

This is curious to me, as I would have imagined out would affect the bees too. Bt would have never been my first choice for anything as I'm hugely opposed to their presence in food.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Well hex0rz you better stop eating any kind of vegetables because Bt is a bacteria thats in all your vegetables naturally! There are many many different strains of it and all are natural.Some of your corn now days is made up to have higher rates of it to help keep worm out of it but its still natural.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

The toxins are very host specific hex0rz, simple biochemistry and evolution, no voodoo magic or anything involved.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

From what I've been told, anyone who eats "organic" fruits and vegetables is eating a load of this stuff, as it is certified as an organic treatment. From my understanding BT is anthrax for certain types of worms/insects.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Bacillus thuringiensis var. anthrax is one of the many strains but its not used as a pesticide.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

When I speak of the bt I speak of it in this context:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/10/06/dangerous-toxins-from-gmo-foods.aspx#!

Just trying to make sure you guys know what your really doing when you use this stuff.

Good day


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> Just trying to make sure you guys know what your really doing when you use this stuff.


The problem is that you are mixing up actual Bt with GMO (Genetically Modified Organisms). Read the article at your link again, _more carefully_.

Bt is from Mother Nature: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_thuringiensis

The corn referred to at the 'Mercola' link you provided has had {some} genetic material taken from Bt and inserted into the corn. That is a lot different than naturally occurring Bt.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Its also from Dr Mercola so take it with a grain of sand!


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

How long is shelf life of this? I bought some years ago from someone (can't remember who now)on this board and was wondering if it was still good.


----------



## Joeinthehills (Jul 31, 2013)

Just curious will BT work on SHB larva also??


----------



## EricConcE (Jan 7, 2014)

What strain of BT is typically preferred (if there is a preference at all)?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Joeinthehills said:


> Just curious will BT work on SHB larva also??


We wish, but no........


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

EricConcE said:


> What strain of BT is typically preferred (if there is a preference at all)?


Bt varieties are very pest specific. For instance the _Israelensis _variety that controls mosquito larva affects very few other creatures. The recommended variety for wax moth larva control is _aizawai_.

More on Bt varieties here:
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05556.html


----------



## mhpsau (Jan 27, 2015)

Just a quick heads up on xentari. Amazon has replaced it with DiPel (kurstaki strain). But I just moments ago found it and ordered some on e-bay, same price and free shipping as on Amazon. Hope this helps someone.:update:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

mhpsau said:


> Just a quick heads up on xentari. Amazon has replaced it with DiPel (kurstaki strain). But I just moments ago found it and ordered some on e-bay, same price and free shipping as on Amazon. Hope this helps someone.:update:


I bought a package of XenTari-BT through Amazon a few days ago. 

The BT kurstaki is listed as "relatively nontoxic" in the Clemson University bulletin below. The aizawai strain didn't make the list. 

https://www.clemson.edu/public/regu...bulletins/bulletin_5_protecting_honeybees.pdf


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

SallyD said:


> How long is shelf life of this? I bought some years ago from someone (can't remember who now)on this board and was wondering if it was still good.


If kept dry it should be good for years. What you have are the bacteria spores. They do not become active until eaten. The toxin produced is very host specific. So, the spores lay dormant in the wax until a wax worm eats them. It does take a little time for the bacteria to reproduce in the wax worms digestive track to the point where they can produce enough toxin to kill the worms.

Tom


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

SallyD said:


> How long is shelf life of this? I bought some years ago from someone (can't remember who now)on this board and was wondering if it was still good.


I had a conversation with a sales representative last week. He said that after two to two and a half years the BT would be at about 80 to 90% of its original effectiveness.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

As for spraying on bees, BT doesn't bother them. Two years ago I sprayed two active hives with BT, bees and all, without problems. As I take the extracted frames from the hives at the beginning of winter I spray them all before I put them in winter storage. Never seen a moth.


----------



## Jlberry (Dec 11, 2014)

One pound of XanTari will last a hobbyist a lifetime if stored properly. Most hobbyist could split a one pound bag with a couple of friends.


----------



## Jlberry (Dec 11, 2014)

It's back at Amazon. Just received a package of XenTari this week from Amazon.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Jlberry said:


> It's back at Amazon. Just received a package of XenTari this week from Amazon.


The BT Aizawai powder is available for as little as $15.50 per lb if members were willing to share the purchase: 




BeeCurious said:


> If someone is interested in becoming the new "Sundance" BT supplier the bacillus thuringiensis aizawai powders are available in 5 pound bags through some of the Crop Production Services distributors.
> 
> For example, Crop Production Services in Fancher, NY sells XenTari-BT for $18.55 per lb. (5# bag) and Agree WG BT is currently $15.50 per lb. (5# bag).
> 
> ...


----------

